# Swapping a 350z engine to a blown up 2006 SER?



## Ticncae (Jan 31, 2019)

So I have a blown up Altima SER and I have a 350z engine already in my backyard I'f I was to swap the lower oil pan to relocate the oil filter and change the intake manifold would this work? I'm trying to get this figured out before I order the parts to build and turbo the car I know its not a 350z but its my baby and my daily its been wrecked and fixed by myself before and I cant let it go this is its third motor but before it was from a maxima and I'd rather not go and buy another block/engine Thank you everyone in advance


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since both engines are a VQ35DE, there should be no problem with a swap. Be sure to swap all the external engine accessories such as intake manifold system, exhaust system, "ALL" of the engine sensors. Examine the oil filter mounting as it's different on both engines; you may have to end up replacing the upper oil pan. Also it might be a good idea to replace both catalytic converters if the internal elements are starting to deteriorate; the EGR function may cause the material to get sucked back into the engine and cause damage. 

The compression ratio of the 350Z engine is 10.3:1 compared to the Altima engine which is 10.0:1. Be aware of any possible detonation that could occur when running WOT with full boost. Be sure to have a good engine management system on your new setup for fine tuning.

If the 350Z engine was used with an M/T, then the cam timing is more aggressive compared to an engine that was used with an A/T. Also you might consider using an M/T at this point of your build. Running a high boost turbo setup with an A/T creates a lot of stress on the A/T; early failure.

When you get her running, you should have yourself a real nice "sleeper". Good luck on your build; keep in touch.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just because they are both VQ35DE engines, doesn't necessarily mean they are the same. I would do a lot more research before attempting this swap. Generally, Nissan transverse mounted engines are different than the rear wheel drive engines, even if they are in the same family. It usually goes beyond just a simple oil pan and intake swap. It was that way with the VG and KA engines, anyway.


----------



## Ticncae (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm having a hard time in general figuring out this swap I'm about to get the engine out of the car and compare the two. I want to know before I order the pistons,connecting rods etc shame that I just replaced most of the parts in the blown engine RevUP oil pump, new water pump and timing chain which are surely damaged by the bits of metal that got chucked around in there I'll update my post as soon as I figure out if there is a difference and hopefully a picture of the fresh rebuilt 350 engine 

Plans: Engine out, Paint the bay, new engine in hopefully, spray exterior of car, 370z rays, and maybe some coil overs if I have enough money leftover lool 
Wish me luck thanks for the reply's


----------



## Ticncae (Jan 31, 2019)

you think that the different compression will cause a problem with the ecu currently in it or will it adjust based on the AFR or go to a different map? I'm pulling the engine on the 10th and going to see if I can move everything over such as the alternator bracket power steering etc and the upper oil pan etc. I need this car to get around for a little while so I'm hoping that this swap will work so I can save for a new daily like a sentra and full race car this bitch


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It probably also has different camshafts, which could be an issue for the variable valve timing control by the Altima ECM. And if the compression and cams are different, then the injectors may be different, as well.


----------

